# ارجو مساعدتي عن معلومات شركات الاجهزة الطبية في السعودية



## omar_nokia (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،​ 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم​ 
ارجــو مـنـكـم مساعدتي في الحصول على ارقام وبيانات ومعلومات عن شركات الاجهزة الطبية الكبرى في المملكة العربية السعودية.​ 
وشكراً لحسن تعاونكم ،،،​


----------



## wahbi57 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

عندك يا صديقي سماكو 

و القصيبي 

و تمر 

العيينة 

و غيرهم الكثير بس ارقام لا املك 


بالتوفيق


----------



## mohabd28eg (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن اعرف من حضرتك اسم الشركات التي تعمل في أجهزة الغسيل الكلوي في السعودية

وكيل شركة فرزينيس ووكيل شركة جامبرو او التين او نيبرو او اي شركات تعمل في الغشيل الكلوي

وشكراَ


----------



## mohabd28eg (2 يناير 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t115784.html


----------



## ايو خثعم (3 يناير 2010)

شركة امسكو وكيل نيبرو 
مدير المشاريع م/ عبد اللطيف
0507863031

شركة امكو وكيل قامبرو
مدير العقود م/بندر القحطاني 
0554455716


----------



## مهندس سونار (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
برجاء من الاخوه مساعدتي باسماء وتليفونات او ايميلات الشركات المتخصصة في أجهزة الألتراسواند وأكس راي والموجودة بالمنطقة الشرقية بالمملكة العربية السعودية برجاء الرد عن طريق الايميل او على المنتدي
شكرا جزيل لكم


----------

